

Being an Introverted Entrepreneur in an Extrovert’s World - rvcamo
https://medium.com/this-happened-to-me/c4d7859e8ed5

======
jdmitch
It's interesting that the OP says this:

> _When we think of entrepreneurs we stereotypically expect them to have
> extroverted traits._

and then near the end of the article essentially agrees that he had to learn
those "extroverted traits":

> _over time I gained the confidence I needed to speak in public to large
> crowds, attend packed networking events, and pitch to powerful and wealthy
> individuals_

I think most people would agree that introverts can be entrepreneurs, but
there are certain "extroverted traits" that fit hand-in-glove with building a
successful company, and I would say they are learned behaviours for everyone,
simply at different times in life, or depending on one's role. Extroverted
entrepreneurs (who are technical) also may need to learn to enjoy spending
lots of time alone on code. This is no less of a learning process than the
opposite.

~~~
rvcamo
Good call call on the contradicting lines(left an edit note giving you
credit). Removed the first one for more clarity. I think what I was trying to
say is that it's assumed every entrepreneur is a born an extrovert, but some
need to overcome their natural inhibition and learn to have the extroverted
skills needed to succeed. It's a learned process for all, but definitely nerve
wracking for an introvert based on my experience. Great points, thanks for
reading and helping me improve the post!

